# The Best Police Response to Open Carry Ever!



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

My experience:

NRA Instructor, CCW in OH, CO, and FL. Former military, and been a shooter for about 20 years now.

The back story:

I was planning on going to the range with some friends to teach kind of an ad hoc class on different stances, grips, give them exposure and experience with different calibers. Had most of my guns in the locked cases, but I have more guns than cases (though they all fit in my safes in the house.) So, I strapped on onto a OWB holster. I had to run to the local gun shop and get some more targets before heading out to the range. Also had to stop by a grocery store to get some more ice for the cooler. Busy Saturday morning at the grocery so I am actually waiting in line with two bags of ice for about ten minutes (water dripping onto the floor from the melted ice...)

Sure enough...some LEO's come in (yes, my radar is always on for this sort of thing) and talk briefly to the Customer Service rep at the front counter who points in my general area...I think I know what's coming.

I actually make it through the line, having paid for the now half melted ice when the cops come up to me with the Customer service person:

"Sir, there was a call to our office that someone has been causing alarm in this establishment. I noticed you are open carrying and the firearm is in the holster."

"Yes officer, that's correct."

"Sir, have you removed the firearm from its holster during your time in this store?"

"No officer, I haven't."

"Thank you. Ma'am, this man is legally authorized to open carry a firearm in the State of Colorado. It appears he is not brandishing nor holding his firearm in a threatening or menacing manner. We are required to respond to inquiries, so we have responded. There is no threat or danger here. If I may add on a personal note, this persons presence in your store has actually made it *safer* not less safe because a person who wishes to cause harm would not keep a firearm holstered. If someone like that were to consider entering these premises, the presence of this individual would make them think twice. I would ask that you consider that if you see this individual or any others like him legally carrying a firearm in a holster in your establishment before calling us to investigate. Is there anything else you'd like us to investigate?"

Long pause...cop turns to me and says:

"Thank you sir, you're free to go..."

Note: He never asked me for ID, never asked WHY I was carrying, only if I ever removed it from my holster!

#AWESOME!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great, I agree. The police actually made a good point that the store was actually safer because of your presence/ open carry.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here in AZ., it's very common to see someone open carry. I've yet to see a situation where it causes any kind of type of commotion. For the most part, it might draw a look or two from others, but it's then back to business as usual.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Agreed. Even when I see someone else with a holstered sidearm out in public, I make a mental note of it. If I am carrying at the time too (which I usually am), we both usually see each other about the same time, nod and smile.


----------



## Nlmadog (Sep 10, 2012)

There is hope after all ,common sense has not become extinct after all !!!


----------



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

If it clears leather without a valid reason, someone is going to loose a gun & a license


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow! Great story!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Old11Bravo said:


> If it clears leather without a valid reason, someone is going to loose a gun & a license


That depends on the state laws regarding open carry. In OH it's perfectly legal to OC (though I wouldn't recommend it in more urban areas as that can attract undesired attention by OCing like that...)


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

As an LEO that makes me proud. All to many times we are asked to investigate something that is completely legal and not a problem. It's a waste of time. I would ask that all who are legal to get a CCW or carry do so.

Just as a side note. Here in Missouri open carry is legal....I was in a local supermarket and the guy in front of me is carrying open carry. The clerk knows I'm an LEO. She saw the gun, never blinked an eye and I didn't bother the guy either......because it's Legal!!!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

When I see someone carrying openly, I think "Thank God I live in a FREE STATE". In Arizona it is quite common, but I prefer to carry concealed while in public only for the fact that If needed I would have the element of surprise and if no one knows you are carrying there's less chance of it being taken from you. While hiking out on the trails, I have no problem letting it all hang out. The only time I heard of a problem was when some lady wrote to our local newspaper that she was horrified to see someone in a supermarket carrying a weapon and to add insult to injury questioned whether the gun carrier was going to pay for their groceries! Geez, lady you're not in New York or California! You're in Arizona for Christ's sake.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep she's an idiot....and probably had children to keep the idiot pool going~

I have found that, "Stupid never sleeps."


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Great out come, I like the way they handled the situation with the store employee. Open Carry is legal here in Washington State and I will occasionally open carry. Last July 4th we went to the 4th of July Parade downtown. I had a S&W Revolver in a OWB Holster, Two city cops walked by behind us and one of them pointed to my Handgun and neer said a word, Just pointed it out to the other officer. A couple of minutes later I turned around and a guy that was behind me said he was wondering what the cop was pointing at. 
I was at the local Safeway Store about a month ago, The guy ahead of me in the check out line had a 40 caliber M&P in a nylon holster. Just before getting in line I asked him what he was carrying. I seen him through-out the store and didn't see any one give him a second look. The cashier seen it and didn't give it second look. 
This year I'm planning on doing some open carry more often. My open carry handgun of choice is my Ruger SP101 in 327 Federal Mag 3" barrel or my stainless Ruger GP100 in 327 Federal Mag 4" barrel. Some times I'll carry my stainless Rossi 971 in 357 Mag with a 3" barrel & muzzle brake. I have several others I could use if I wanted too.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

I just love this type of "perception vs reality" stories, hope more people could share their experiences. 

With that said, be sure to make your due diligence and thoroughly understand your home state's gun laws before exercising your rights.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Old11Bravo said:


> If it clears leather without a valid reason, someone is going to loose a gun & a license


Since I don't have/need a license ........


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

HighlandLofts said:


> Great out come, I like the way they handled the situation with the store employee. Open Carry is legal here in Washington State and I will occasionally open carry. Last July 4th we went to the 4th of July Parade downtown. I had a S&W Revolver in a OWB Holster, Two city cops walked by behind us and one of them pointed to my Handgun and neer said a word, Just pointed it out to the other officer. A couple of minutes later I turned around and a guy that was behind me said he was wondering what the cop was pointing at.
> I was at the local Safeway Store about a month ago, The guy ahead of me in the check out line had a 40 caliber M&P in a nylon holster. Just before getting in line I asked him what he was carrying. I seen him through-out the store and didn't see any one give him a second look. The cashier seen it and didn't give it second look.
> This year I'm planning on doing some open carry more often. My open carry handgun of choice is my Ruger SP101 in 327 Federal Mag 3" barrel or my stainless Ruger GP100 in 327 Federal Mag 4" barrel. Some times I'll carry my stainless Rossi 971 in 357 Mag with a 3" barrel & muzzle brake. I have several others I could use if I wanted too.


I, on occasion, open carry my Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum w/7" barrel in a holster. It gets a lot of looks, but no comments. I live in AZ.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I figured it would be the perfect time to drop this one on the site


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Agreed. Even when I see someone else with a holstered sidearm out in public, I make a mental note of it. If I am carrying at the time too (which I usually am), we both usually see each other about the same time, nod and smile.


This post made me think of the picture i just posted lol


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel sort of a comradeship when I see a fellow OC even a CC when I can spot them. There's a feeling of safety in numbers out there knowing that someone is carrying for protection, even if it's only personal protection. The more people out there that carry, the better. Once the nutjobs, psychos, religious whackos and criminals know that they're being dealt with, the better society will be.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I open carry, for the simple fact I am too cheap to buy a concealed weapons permit. I did have one group of ladys get on my case here in my home town when I first moved here (small town of about 250 people) I get irritated when people tell me I can't open carry, when I legally can, so got into a argument with them and ended up pulling up the state laws on my phone. They got pissed off about the fact I can legally carry and they now give me dirty looks if I am carrying or not.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Found it interesting that after I read this thread yesterday, I ran I ti town today, and on the way out the door grabbed my Single Six out of the closet and strapped it on. First time I have ever had the cops called on me for carrying a gun. The cop just laughed it off, although did take down my name and drivers licence number.


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

We do have a lot of qualified, knowledgeable police officers. I do not open carry but when I have been stopped for a traffic offense, without exception, the officer has been polite, thorough, and non-worrying when I declare my CC to him. Thanks to the good guys who wear uniforms.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

The first time I observed OC in public was in the early 90's in Phoenix, AZ. I was in a 7/11 parking lot and in came a man in his 60's at least, on an old 10 speed bike with the rams horn handle bar. In his hunched over form the bone grip on his huge 6 gun rode 3" higher than his back. I was shocked to see the gun (wasn't into handguns at the time) but my real concern was the bike he rode in on! It had me wondering if he'd had a DUI or was so broke, he planned to stick up the store! I actually waited for him to come out before I left the parking lot to make sure everything was OK!
To this day I smile at the old man who may not have had much, but was rich in pride, on his rights as an American!


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

The first time I observed OC in public was in the early 90's in Phoenix, AZ. I was in a 7/11 parking lot and in came a man in his 60's at least, on an old 10 speed bike with the rams horn handle bar. In his hunched over form the bone grip on his huge 6 gun rode 3" higher than his back. I was shocked to see the gun (wasn't into handguns at the time) but my real concern was the bike he rode in on! It had me wondering if he'd had a DUI or was so broke, he planned to stick up the store! I actually waited for him to come out before I left the parking lot to make sure everything was OK!
To this day I smile at the old man who may not have had much, but was rich in pride, on his rights as an American!


----------

